# Zotero: outil pour étudiant , chercheur ou butineur de web



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2007)

bonjour
Outil qui peut &#234;tre utile &#224; tout &#233;tudiant , chercheur ou personne  butinant le web

Son nom *Zotero* 

C'est quoi? 
une extension Firefox gratuite au potentiel impressionant car d&#233;veloppement en progr&#232;s, ce n'est que la V1
Aide &#224; gestion de recherches web,  outil d'archivage , classement , prise de note et partage

Ce n'est pas le seul &#224; faire cela ( y en a plein)
mais il combine tout ca de maniere intuitive et  tr&#232;s interessante

divers modes de saisie rapide de contenu( dont par clic direct)
options malines , de recherche interne dans archives  , d'edit , d'ajout de notes divers dont de post it , tags , capture d'&#233;cran, attachement de fichiers entiers, liens crois&#233;s , pr&#233;selection intuitive etc

le tout rang&#233; par classement &#224; la itunes

Divers options de partage, import export &#224; divers formats courants tout OS  ( dont une option d'envoi-gestion directe sur votre compte google doc!) 


existe en divers langues
( par d&#233;faut prend la langue de votre firefox si elle est g&#233;r&#233;e)

A explorer
Site de pr&#233;sentation tr&#232;s &#233;toff&#233; ( vid&#233;os , d&#233;mo documentation, forums  etc)
( la page chez firefox adds on, elle, est minimaliste) 

http://www.zotero.org/

edit : pr&#233;cision 
ce n'est pas un petit plug de bidouilleur
C'est d&#233;velopp&#233; par une fac americaine r&#233;put&#233;e


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a a l'air tr&#232;s classe. Je ne l'ai encore jamais vu dans la liste des extensions de FF. Je vais explorer tout &#231;a.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai appris il y a peu qu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, coinjointement &#224; d'autres extensions, zotero  est inclus par d&#233;faut dans le firefox special _&#233;tudes_ ( firefox campus edition)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Oulalala, je trouve ça assez énorme comme extension  
Je fais beaucoup de recheche sur internet à cause de mon Master et franchement je crois que ca va m'aider à organiser mes infos glanés sur le net..
En plus, c'est en francais, quel bonheur!!
j'avais deja essayer un soft dans le même genre mais il était pas si facile d'accès et si complet
Merci encore Pascalformac :love:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2007)

Un des logiciels qui lui ressemble un peu c'est devon notes ( payant)

Sauf que zotero est plus complet et... gratuit


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2007)

Plus complet, je sais pas, mais l'int&#233;gration &#224; Firefox est vraiment un plus. J'y ai pass&#233; du temps hier soir, et &#231;a confirme mes impressions : j'aime &#231;a.
En revanche, impossible de trouver ce Firefox Education.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2007)

lecrieur a dit:


> En revanche, impossible de trouver ce Firefox Education.


d&#233;j&#224; si tu prends pas le bon nom...  

on le trouve sur le site mozilla tout simplement  

Par ailleurs ce n'est que  FF avec  quelques extensions pr&#233;install&#233;es

 Firefox Campus Edition= FF+
L'extension Zotero
La barre d'outils StumbleUpon
Le module de contr&#244;le musical FoxyTunes permet de g&#233;rer une biblioth&#232;que multim&#233;dia via tout type de lecteur m&#233;dia
L'extension Biotech outil de recherche pour &#233;tudiants universitaires en biotechnologie

Firefox Campus Edtion


----------

